# Rad. 9800+fglrx-DRI [solved]

## blice

Hallo, 

Seit 2 Tagen versuche ich nun DirectRendering / Aiglx mit einer Ati Radeon 9800 zum laufen zu kriegen

```

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)

        Subsystem: Hightech Information System Ltd. Unknown device 8501

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]

        Region 1: Memory at f9010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

```

Section "Device"

        Option     "dri" "true"        

        Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

        #Option     "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"      

        #Option     "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

        #Option     "AIGLX" "true"           

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        #Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI "

        BoardName   "Radeon 9800"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

```

localhost adderly # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  169892  10 

snd_seq                28240  0 

snd_seq_device          4236  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            27552  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10368  1 snd_pcm_oss

sg                     18844  0 

cdc_ether               3584  0 

usbnet                  8968  1 cdc_ether

usb_storage            55360  0 

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1 

nls_cp437               5632  1 

fan                     3076  0 

fglrx                1225996  0 

ohci1394               21808  0 

thermal                 9116  0 

processor              19912  1 thermal

```

Ich kriege einfach keine hardware beschleunigte ausgabe.

```

localhost adderly # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

localhost adderly # 

localhost adderly # glxinfo | grep rend

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Hat diese Karte schon einer am laufen? Wenn ja , wo liegt mein Fehler?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

bei "eselect opengl list" sollte doch ati mit auftauchen. Vielleicht solltest du nochmal schaun, dass die Unterstützung sauber installiert ist.

Welchen Treiber hast du denn installiert?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## blice

da sich der "ati-drivers" nicht mergen läßt (fehler bei libstdc++-v3  )  habe ich den installer von tai selber nehmen müssen

----------

## bbgermany

 *blice wrote:*   

> da sich der "ati-drivers" nicht mergen läßt (fehler bei libstdc++-v3  )  habe ich den installer von tai selber nehmen müssen

 

Poste mal bitte deine "emerge --info" Ausgabe und den Fehler beim installieren von libstdc++-v3. Der Treiber kann nämlich nicht funktionieren, da die nötigen Links und Verzeichnisse mit 99,99%iger Warscheinlichkeit garnicht erstellt werden die nötig sind unter Gentoo.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## blice

```

localhost adderly # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 26 Jan 2008 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl aio alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdio cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib cups dbus dga divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd exif ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk gtk2 gzip hal iconv icq imagemagick isdnlog jabber java jpeg jpeg2k jumpplay lhz lirc mad midi mmx mmxext modplug mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdflib perl plugins png ppds pppd python quicktime radio rar readline real reflection reiserfs samba scanner sdl seamonkey session slang spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svga tcpd teletext tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xcomposite xinerama xorg xrandr xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yaepg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel oss i810" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon i810 vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

./genflags /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/config/i386/i386.md > tmp-flags.h

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/move-if-change tmp-flags.h insn-flags.h

echo timestamp > s-flags

(cd intl && make all)

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/work/build/gcc/intl'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/work/build/gcc/intl'

make[1]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »de_DE.utf8«, 

  benötigt von »native«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [all-gcc] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libstdc++-v3-3.3.6.ebuild, line  228:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      S="${WORKDIR}/build" \

 *      emake all-target-libstdc++-v3 \

 *              LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" \

 *              BOOT_CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="-O" || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libstdc++-v3-3.3.6.ebuild, line  228:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      S="${WORKDIR}/build" \

 *      emake all-target-libstdc++-v3 \

 *              LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" \

 *              BOOT_CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="-O" || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## bbgermany

Ich behaupte einfach mal, das ist dein Problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[1]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »de_DE.utf8«, 
> 
> 

 

Wie sind denn die USE-Flags für libstdc++v3. Ich habe folgende und damit ist der Compilervorgang ohne Probleme durchgelaufen:

```

herkules etc # emerge -av sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

herkules etc #

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## blice

```

localhost adderly # emerge -pv =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Unabhängig davon wie ich die uses nutze (bin seit zwei tagen am probieren) .. oder wie ich die env setze.. es kommt immer der fehler "No target for ... "

egal ob de_DE.utf, en_EN, de_DE@EURO, en_US.utf uvm uvm uvm

sellbst bei "C" oder "POSIX" sagt der mir ,, No target for ... . needed by native

----------

## bbgermany

hmm, sehr merkwürdig. Dann bleibt ja nur noch: revdep-rebuild -X als letzten Versuch, bevor ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## blice

... nothing to rebuild ...

soweit sogut .. oder halt schlecht..

----------

## bbgermany

Guten Morgen,

sehr sehr merkwürdig. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir aber ein binpkg für dein System zur Verfügung stellen um das Problem "temporär" zu umgehen, bis wir eine Lösung gefunden haben, warum das ganze nicht durch den Compiler geht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## AmonAmarth

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon i810 vesa vga"

schonmal versuhct die variable vom xorg-server gescheit zu setzen?! da sollte sowas wie "fglrx ati vesa vga" stehen

mfg

----------

## firefly

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon i810 vesa vga"
> 
> schonmal versuhct die variable vom xorg-server gescheit zu setzen?! da sollte sowas wie "fglrx ati vesa vga" stehen
> 
> mfg

 

was soll an der obigen denn nicht gescheit sein?

auser das er einen Treiber(i810) vermutlich unnötig mitinstalliert.

----------

## blice

Also ich bin gerne an einem Bin von Libstdc++ interessiert , die bliubstc++-v3-bin lässt sich nämlich auch nicht mergen.. 

Die Grafikkarten habe ich drinne, weil ich das gentoo komplett auf meinem Rechner vorgbaut habe, um das später auf drei zielrechner zu installieren

Wollte gerade mal die Distfiles löschen und neu ziehen lassem, esgibt überhaupt keine distfiles die mit libst* anfange, trotzdem sagt mir portage "  :Wink: ..[ok]"

Hab den ganze ornder geleert , nochmal ziehen, weider sagt der [ok] obohl es keine quellen gibt ..

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> Also ich bin gerne an einem Bin von Libstdc++ interessiert , die bliubstc++-v3-bin lässt sich nämlich auch nicht mergen.. 
> 
> Die Grafikkarten habe ich drinne, weil ich das gentoo komplett auf meinem Rechner vorgbaut habe, um das später auf drei zielrechner zu installieren
> 
> Wollte gerade mal die Distfiles löschen und neu ziehen lassem, esgibt überhaupt keine distfiles die mit libst* anfange, trotzdem sagt mir portage " ..[ok]"
> ...

 

Es gibt kein libstdc++ archiv. denn die libstdc++ ist im gcc enthalten.

Das Paket libstdc++ ist nur ein "virtuelles" Paket (virtual/libstdc++)

Und dieses virtuelle Paket hat folgende Abhängigkeit:

 *Quote:*   

> =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3* =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3* =sys-devel/gcc-3.3*

 

D.h. es muss mindestens eines der 3 oben genanten Pakete installiert sein.

----------

## blice

Also das -bin läßt sich auch nicht mergen, s.o.

gcc 3-3-6-r1 ~x86 verusche ichj auch grade im 3 anlauf.. der sagt auch immer " ..no target for [locale] .. needed by native "

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   VIDEO_CARDS="radeon i810 vesa vga"
> 
> schonmal versuhct die variable vom xorg-server gescheit zu setzen?! da sollte sowas wie "fglrx ati vesa vga" stehen
> 
> mfg 
> ...

 

radeon opensource treiber = für R200 chipsätze

die radeon 9800 besitzt afaik einen R300 chip (R350 um genau zu sein). dafür ist der properitäre fglrx treiber zuständig weil der chip nur nur experimentell vom open source treiber supported wird.

----------

## blice

Ohne die libstdc++ läuft zwar der treiber , aber ohne hw-beschleunigung .. 

gcc-3-3-6 macht jetzt keinen Fehler mehr bei den locale-targets , dafür bricht der kurz vor ende ab mit 

"unable to detect exception model" 

Langsam machts keinen Spass mehr - das gcc 3 wird ja auch für die bin versionen von seamonkey und firefox gebraucht .. 

wobei ooo komischerweise läuft ..

----------

## bbgermany

Hi blice,

ich lade dir morgen früh eine Version von libstdc++v3 auf meinen Root-Server. Der Link folgt dann auch. So hast du zumindest erstmal eine Version.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## tamiko

Hast du mal versucht die Lokales deines Systems nochmal neu zu bauen?

Bzw. möchtest du mal ausprobieren, ob du mit den offenen Treibern besser zurecht kommst?

Stabiler sind die auf jeden Fall und AIGLX scheint auch ordentlich unterstützt zu sein.

Ich bin in der letzten Woche mit einer Radeon x850 von den ati-closed-source auf die offenen Treiber umgestiegen.

Dabei musste ich nur media-libs/mesa in der Version 7.0.2 (~x86) bauen und alles war gut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blice

So , ich bin dem bösen geist dicht auf den Fersen  :Wink: 

1] "no target for de_DE@EURO needed by native"

 - env-update oder reboot waren die locales immer wieder auf de/utf 

Lösung: Änderungen an locale-gen und conf.d/02locale werden erst  nach einem source /etc/profile aktiv

2] "unable to detect exception model"

Lösung: Ich hatte in /usr/src/linux einen anderen Kernel / config gebaut als der der gebootet ist , da konnte der sich nicht entscheiden. Neuen Kernel und Module installiert es läuft.

Der erste durchlauf von gcc-3.4 ohne gtk lief glatt , allerdings fehlt die libstdc++ , also mach ich jetzt noch einen Druchgang mit "gtk" und hoffe, daß das für die lib zuständig ist..

Antwortet erstma nicht .. ich melde mich gleich wieder..

----------

## bbgermany

IIRC, wird die lib nur über das Paket libstc++v3 gebaut und kommt nur aus dem gcc-3.x Paket. Sie wird nicht direkt mit gcc gebaut.

Diese lib wird unter anderen Linuxdistributionen nämlich auch unter einem anderen Paktenamen (meistens compat...) geführt.

Stefan

----------

## firefly

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> IIRC, wird die lib nur über das Paket libstc++v3 gebaut und kommt nur aus dem gcc-3.x Paket. Sie wird nicht direkt mit gcc gebaut.
> 
> Diese lib wird unter anderen Linuxdistributionen nämlich auch unter einem anderen Paktenamen (meistens compat...) geführt.
> 
> Stefan

 

die libstdc++-v3 ist nur dafür da, wenn man keinen gcc-3.x installiert hat. Ansonsten ist das Paket nicht nötig.

----------

## blice

Sodele .. ich habe gcc-3.4 mit gtk durch ..

libstdc++ musste ich anschliessend noch extra mergen , auch das ging dann ohne probleme  :Smile: 

jetzt muss ich nur noch rauskriegen was lGL ist..

"cannot find -lGL" 

dann bin ich durch - und mit den nerven auch  :Smile: 

Ok. lGL ist libGL  welches bei mir auf nen nicht existentes file verlinkt ist..

libGL.so -> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

----------

## tamiko

"cannot find -lGL" klingt nach falscher OpenGL-Bibliothek gesetzt.

mit

```
eselect opengl
```

die richtige Umgebung gesetzt?

----------

## blice

Yaaaaahhh .. 

ich hab den link umgebogen auf /usr/lib/opengl/xorg.../libGL.so.1.2  

danach liefs durch .. jetzt klappt auch glxgears... 

Menno, Nvidia ist 100x einfacher 

Danke, danke, Danke für euren hilfen ... (solved)

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> Yaaaaahhh .. 
> 
> ich hab den link umgebogen auf /usr/lib/opengl/xorg.../libGL.so.1.2  
> 
> danach liefs durch .. jetzt klappt auch glxgears... 
> ...

 

das umbiegen des links hatte eselect opengl xorg-x11 auch gemacht  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *blice wrote:*   

> Sodele .. ich habe gcc-3.4 mit gtk durch ..
> 
> libstdc++ musste ich anschliessend noch extra mergen , auch das ging dann ohne probleme 
> 
> ...

 

Anscheinend wird die wohl doch nicht mitgebaut... SCNR  :Wink: 

Und ja, Nvidia Karten sind einfacher zum laufen zu bringen ...

MfG. Stefan

----------

